# Motorcycle licence in america??



## jamie312 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi, next summer im looking to go backpacking round the states for a few months from about may - aug, however on foot this wont be achievable in my time-frame so i was looking at getting over there then buying a fairly cheap motorbike to use. the only problem with this is that i dont have any kind of licence at the moment. i will be 19 at the time i do the tour basically i need help to know what i will have to do to legally ride a motorbike (only a small 125cc). ive tried searching on other websites but the info seems hazy.

thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple of things you're up against here. First of all, drivers licenses are issued by the individual states, so requirements vary by state. Not being a resident of any state, you would have to have a UK license to drive legally while you're there. And not being a resident of any state, you could have trouble registering a motorcycle if you buy one there. There are also compulsory insurance laws in many states.

Pick a state, and then google their DMV or RMV (Dept. or Registry of Motor Vehicles) to see what they have to say about motorcycle registration in the state.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can buy whatever you desire but you will not be able to register the vehicle without a SS#, current drivers license and proof of insurance. Unless you have proof of legal residence (visa, lease, ...) you will not be able to get a dl. Renting for your trip will be a) costly b) you have no valid UK dl to operate a bike.
Personally - without some driving experience you might run into some snags.


----------



## jamie312 (Aug 10, 2010)

im prepared to be taking a CBT providing its seems likely that i will be able to buy/rent a bike over there. 

thanks bev i'll check those sites nd see what info i can get  

twostep you think renting would be the best option? 

and what exactly would i need to legally operate a bike things like insurance/licence and any other legal documents. this would be a great help. 

thanks people


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jamie312 said:


> im prepared to be taking a CBT providing its seems likely that i will be able to buy/rent a bike over there.
> 
> thanks bev i'll check those sites nd see what info i can get
> 
> ...



We have done trips like the one you seem to plan. A very good friend of mine has taken several on various relatively small enduros. Here are my concerns - we were experienced riders; my friend has numerous European/US championships in her name. It looks like a lot of fun but Easy Rider was a movie:>) Cars/trucks disregard the fact that a bike exists. Especially in bad weather you will have problems controlling it as you lack the experience on how to handle it which comes with lots of miles. All it takes is a piece of truck tire coming towards you, a dog chasing you (my personal horror), some gravel in a curve. The result is called road rash.

You need a valid dl. Rentals come with insurance. I urge to add unsinured coverage to it. With your age I doubt it seriously that you will find a rental. Even a car rental will be at a premium. 

Just FYI - for your plans - you know that clubs/bar/alcohol will ot be accessible to you?


----------



## jamie312 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok thanks for the help, how much of america did you tour and for how long? also do you know of any advisable modes of transport? like 'inter state' coaches maybe or anything like that?

im just in need of a fairly fast way to travel but i want my own freedom to go where and when if you get my drift. 

and yes i no i wont be able to drink, im just doing it to for the travel side and to see how i like the country as im thinking of migrating there after im out the marines.

thanks again for your help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We put a couple of miles on bikes and PUs. The least fun was Baltimore to Seattle.
You have not put much thought into this so far, have you? Google for a US travel forum und do a lot of research then get your budget squared away. Outside metro cities there is no public transportation. Google Greyhound - I assume this is what you mean by coaches. Post when you get stuck.
Then read up on the stickies about immigration.


----------



## jamie312 (Aug 10, 2010)

At the moment i haven't put to much thought into it no, as i only recently thought about doing it. i have my route planned on the states i intend to visit. how much did you tour and how long did it take? 

just googled greyhound and that exactly what i needed and meant. thanks for your help on that one!! 

and yeh i have looked at the immigration stickies, i just need to get myself a profession/trade and then should meet the criteria to be able to move.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jamie312 said:


> At the moment i haven't put to much thought into it no, as i only recently thought about doing it. i have my route planned on the states i intend to visit. how much did you tour and how long did it take?
> 
> just googled greyhound and that exactly what i needed and meant. thanks for your help on that one!!
> 
> and yeh i have looked at the immigration stickies, i just need to get myself a profession/trade and then should meet the criteria to be able to move.


We lived in several states from WA to VA and in Europe and got around quite a bit.

You only read what you wanted to read:>) A profession/trade does not mean a visa.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

*R U Nuts?*

forget about renting, would cost a fortune, and you would have to return the bike to original location. In California, you would have to take a written and driving test. But you plan to tour on a 125cc??!!! A bike that small has no room for storage and they're not allowed on freeways, not to mention they have no power. I wouldn't think of anything under 500ccs, and if I had my druthers I'd pick at least 1000ccs


----------

